# The Karate Rap



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Takai (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I am going to have nightmares. Thanks for sharing Bob.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 10, 2013)

Come on. Doesn't everybody wear their belt in the shower?


----------

